# Going through the E3 process



## tglover (Feb 7, 2012)

Hi Guys,

While on a holiday I applied for a job in the US, came home, went through the process, got flown for an interview, and been offered the job on condition of visa (in Vegas )

So they hired a lawyer, currently going through the motions... LCA has been submitted, I have all my paperwork... as far as I know once approved I should be able to interview at the embassy (I dont have a degree but the visa requires one, so I also had to document 14 years of work experience with signed letters, and they had a professor in the US evaluate my education as being equivalent).

It is all looking ok, and I have been reading up on the "so your new to the US", etc, credit stuff I will need to look at.

So my new job covers my health 100% and my partner to 85%... but before I start there may be a few weeks in the US where I have no coverage, and I dont think travel insurance will cover VISA entry (not the waiver program, etc).

Does anyone have any advice?

Also nervous about having to do a driving test, on the opposite side of the road :>

Thanks, and Hi
Tim


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

I would double-check the terms of the health insurance coverage carefully. By saying that the job covers your health "100%" that may means simply that the employer picks up the cost of the premiums. But most health coverage in the US has "co-pays" - the amount you pay when you go see a doctor or receive any sort of medical treatment. 

You should be able to get by on travel insurance for the first few weeks, although the caveat with travel insurance is that, should you suffer a serious accident or illness, that may call for you to be shipped "back home" for less expensive treatment. And, of course, it may only pay for "emergency" care while it's in force. 
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## tglover (Feb 7, 2012)

Bevdeforges said:


> I would double-check the terms of the health insurance coverage carefully. By saying that the job covers your health "100%" that may means simply that the employer picks up the cost of the premiums. But most health coverage in the US has "co-pays" - the amount you pay when you go see a doctor or receive any sort of medical treatment.
> 
> You should be able to get by on travel insurance for the first few weeks, although the caveat with travel insurance is that, should you suffer a serious accident or illness, that may call for you to be shipped "back home" for less expensive treatment. And, of course, it may only pay for "emergency" care while it's in force.
> Cheers,
> Bev


Thanks the reply... I will need to check up more... I will get travel insurance and I am fully covered at home (and lets be honest, australian public system is also pretty decent).

The exact wording on the company im going to work for website i dont understand... I was worried as I used to have cancer but when I raised it with the company they didnt bat an eyelid (and im in full remission and no expectation to return).. but i just always make sure Im covered!

_"Cigna OAP covers 100% of the cost for your medical benefits and on average 85% of the cost for spouse, dependents, and partners. And, there is no pre-existing condition limitation! Our plan covers acupuncture and prescriptions. And, the great news is that all preventative care will be covered at no charge. _


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

tglover said:


> Thanks the reply... I will need to check up more... I will get travel insurance and I am fully covered at home (and lets be honest, australian public system is also pretty decent).
> 
> The exact wording on the company im going to work for website i dont understand... I was worried as I used to have cancer but when I raised it with the company they didnt bat an eyelid (and im in full remission and no expectation to return).. but i just always make sure Im covered!
> 
> _"Cigna OAP covers 100% of the cost for your medical benefits and on average 85% of the cost for spouse, dependents, and partners. And, there is no pre-existing condition limitation! Our plan covers acupuncture and prescriptions. And, the great news is that all preventative care will be covered at no charge. _


It is very unlikely that you will be returned to the UK in case of injury or illness. It does not matter if the company "bats an eye" - will Cigna underwrite your policy is the question. Have you checked into co-pays and deductibles. Triple check your statement "85% coverage for partner". Have your medical coverage and your pre-existing issue in your contract. 
Why does your US employer not cover you through COBRA for the ramp up period which schould not exceed 30 days?
Where will you be heading in the US? 
You say partner. Will your US employer run B2 cohabitation application with your visa or will he/she have to get B2 and so to say scoot every six months? Just nosy:>)


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

tglover said:


> _"Cigna OAP covers 100% of the cost for your medical benefits and on average 85% of the cost for spouse, dependents, and partners. And, there is no pre-existing condition limitation! Our plan covers acupuncture and prescriptions. And, the great news is that all preventative care will be covered at no charge. _


Hm, I think I may have found your future employer and the description of the benefits on the website. When they say they cover 100% of the cost of your medical benefits, that probably means you don't have to pay anything toward the premiums. But there are very few (if any) medical plans in the US where you don't pay something toward doctor visits, prescriptions and treatments in or out of hospital.

Take a look here for more details about the Cigna OAP program: CIGNA Open Access Plus | OAP Health Insurance Plans, Quotes, Coverage

Especially this part: 



> Patients covered by these plans may be responsible for: Deductibles for inpatient and outpatient facility charges, Coinsurance and/or deductibles for facility charges, Coinsurance and/or deductibles for facility and physician charges, Charges for out-of-network care (applies to your patients in CIGNA Open Access Plus In-Network plans only)


Cheers,
Bev


----------



## tglover (Feb 7, 2012)

To you both, thanks for the replies.. they are appreciated. Some of my information is a little off as the company that offered the job has engaged an indepedent lawyer for me (but i dont pay which is good!)

*To Bevdeforges:*

If you found a shoe company, then you found it 

I will look into it more... Its an OAP/PPO. My main concerny is if i get hit by a car, or shot, or require emergency work (I am told these things can bankrupt people in the US if not covered). For long term stuff, I would probably return home to Australia. And to be honest, I might be a little overly paranoid.... I have just watched too many Michael Moore documentaries 

*To twostep*

They did mention that it is group membership so it will be underwritten but... i suppose it will depend on my individual needs... but I will definitely have the pre-existing in (although I am 99.99% cured, but i know how insurance companies LOVE to wriggle out of it).

Heading to Las Vegas/Nevada.

Ahh yes, the partner  We are same-sex so he is not eligible for the E3-D VISA (which allows spouses to work in the US as well). He is getting a B2 VISA but I am not sure of the particulars, the immigration lawyer said it is renewed every 6 months and is fairly easy, and is the "right" visa for same-sex couples on E3. I am not sure if he has to leave the US to renew or not, from memory not but my memory is bad 

Unfortunately he is not allowed to work in the US unless he finds his own E3 VISA (which is luckily easy to get). We are both in IT.

His Australian employer is willing to employ him and pay him in AU$ accounts for him to work *remotely*... but this may not be an option as he is technically "working" on US soil, although not deriving an income from the US while doing it (we can live very comfortably on one income though).


----------

